# Flounder gigging?



## Bottomfisher (May 17, 2013)

Anyone do any flounder gigging in the Savannah area?


----------



## BigRedObsession (May 17, 2013)

I haven't ever done it but I am going to start this year. More than likely it will be Liberty/McIntosh area where I will be. I am about to put together a LED gigging light for my kayak.


----------



## Bottomfisher (May 18, 2013)

I built a wading light that works great, but I don't really know where to go here.


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (May 18, 2013)

I hope someone can enlighten you on this subject because I was wondering the same thing. I have seen a few people in the past year looking like they were going out to do it but never asked them.


----------



## arkie1 (May 18, 2013)

It has to be just right to do good in this area.  I gig it several times a year water clarity is the main issue around here. I prefer to go to the st marys  area they have smaller tides and cleaner water.


----------



## creekrocket (May 18, 2013)

I Go A Good Bit. I Use Two Dome Lights Powered From An Inverter,Connected To A Deep Cycle Battery.....That's It. No Generator! Too Loud.
 Clarity Is An Issue Around Here. You Kinda Want Big Tides,But Not Too Big. TheFurther Out You Get,The Better


----------



## PaulD (May 18, 2013)

Yep, Gotta have good tides and NO wind! aircraft light or Q-beam mounted on a hard hat.


----------



## Bottomfisher (May 18, 2013)

arkie1 said:


> It has to be just right to do good in this area.  I gig it several times a year water clarity is the main issue around here. I prefer to go to the st marys  area they have smaller tides and cleaner water.



Thanks arkie! Any where in particular in the St. Mary's area? Do you need a boat to get there?


----------



## Bottomfisher (May 18, 2013)

creekrocket said:


> I Go A Good Bit. I Use Two Dome Lights Powered From An Inverter,Connected To A Deep Cycle Battery.....That's It. No Generator! Too Loud.
> Clarity Is An Issue Around Here. You Kinda Want Big Tides,But Not Too Big. TheFurther Out You Get,The Better



Thanks Creek! Sounds like you are using a boat? Any place in particular you go?


----------



## Bottomfisher (May 18, 2013)

PaulD said:


> Yep, Gotta have good tides and NO wind! aircraft light or Q-beam mounted on a hard hat.



I have a submersible light which knocks off the glare you get from other lights. Do you go anywhere specific?


----------



## creekrocket (May 18, 2013)

I usually try to target long straight banks, and mouths of creeks. oysters beds are great.


----------



## Bottomfisher (May 19, 2013)

creekrocket said:


> I usually try to target long straight banks, and mouths of creeks. oysters beds are great.



I see. Everywhere I've looked is pretty deep...no using the light. I don't even know where the oyster beds are here. Thanks though!


----------



## BigRedObsession (May 19, 2013)

Bottomfisher said:


> I see. Everywhere I've looked is pretty deep...no using the light. I don't even know where the oyster beds are here. Thanks though!



Go out on low tide during the day and scout out some spots. If you don't have a boat, your basically kinda SOL. It would be hard to just start from the hill with no boat and get to good spots.


----------



## Bottomfisher (May 19, 2013)

BigRedObsession said:


> Go out on low tide during the day and scout out some spots. If you don't have a boat, your basically kinda SOL. It would be hard to just start from the hill with no boat and get to good spots.



Sounds like a plan. I have a boat to get places but I can't get real shallow with it. Thanks!!


----------

